# ATITool and CLI.exe



## f00kie (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have recently noticed something. I am using the latest drives from ATI.com with my ATI Radeon 9600 Pro.

Since the latest drivers only come with the media control panel (which sucks), it would load up at boottime and flash the monitor. I thought that was rather annoying and disabled all instances of CLI.exe at boottime using msconfig.

Now, here's my results:
When CLI.exe isn't running (meaning the control panel was not accessed during PC's operations), ATITool runs at around 70FPS average for me during the 3D window, but when I go to check for artifacts, the seconds do not run smooth (studder).
When CLI.exe has been someone opened (which creates the monitor to flash for a second), during the 3D window I get roughly 16FPS average, while at the artifacts testing phase the seconds do not studder anymore and run very smooth.

How/why is this possible, and what are the solutions to this?


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't have any idea as to why this is happening but for a solution I would ditch catalyst control center (CCC).  When you go to ATI's site to download drivers on the Catalyst 5.13 page or whatever pick "Display Driver Only" under "Low Speed (Dial-Up)" and then you won't have CCC and cli.exe interfering with you.

actually on second thought it may be related to anti-aliasing of some kind I seem to remember that ATITool does not like temporal AA.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 3, 2006)

i had the same problems its nothting


----------



## macd81o0 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Reply*

I'm not sure if this is correct but I would check your .NET framework version. I saw that CCC has problems with version 2...you could try and download version 1.1 and install over the newer version.


----------



## blindbartimaeus (Jan 14, 2006)

If you google search that...that is the correct fix.

Do all your updates...you will be happier


----------



## shimq1 (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you get better performance with Temporal AA on or off?


----------



## blindbartimaeus (Jan 15, 2006)

2X AA with temporal AA is like 4X aa with only the cost of 2X


----------



## shimq1 (Jan 15, 2006)

So I Should turn it on?


----------



## blindbartimaeus (Jan 16, 2006)

Of course...unless you can't handle the performance penalty


----------

